# feeding alternatives...



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey all,

I did not know where to put this question, but here it is...: Does anyone know if green tea or Urtica spp. extracts (in water) help plants to be healthy and vigorous? Has anyone used it on orchids (terrestrial or epiphytic or both?)? Any results? As it is a fairly easy to make, organic (not chemical) and inexpensive way for feeding, I thought I'd give it a try but would like to know if it gives any results first...! TIA!

Thanasis


----------



## gonewild (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you mean to replace normal fertilizer or as a supplement?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

I am hoping a replace...!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 19, 2011)

I think green tea and nettle are not a "complete" fertilizers, so I would use it only as supplement.
Orchids are similar to other plants in their requirements, althought they need less fertilizer than many.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 19, 2011)

It won't replace a balanced fertilizer, not even close.

Would it be beneficial? Probably not.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you'd have to get it analyzed to see what nutrients it has.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the replies  So only supplementary...! It was from some reading here and there that I ended up to this suggestion and I thought to give it a try. Thank you again!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2011)

i've heard about this but don't know anything about it
if you find out more, please let us know!


----------

